
We need a platform for frontline doctors to share information quickly - mthwsjc_
https://twitter.com/nicoleperlroth/status/1239723703706869761
======
mthwsjc_
can we give this some visibility?

~~~
tastroder
Sorry but visibility for what exactly? A "whisper" app for accredited medical
staff? That post is pretty unspecific, the thread reads like partisan US
American Twitter bots arguing with each other. There's plenty of
app/website/foobar efforts going around, another call to action should be more
goal oriented than whatever that is.

